

Hotmail is up. Nobody cares - joewalnes
http://hotmail.com/

======
JimmaDaRustla
Haven't we started referring to it as Outlook.com now?

------
html5web
Nobody knows whether it was down and when!

------
higherpurpose
If a tree falls in a forest, does it make a sound?

Joking aside, why _should_ I care? Does it offer me much better privacy than
Gmail? I don't think so. I'm actually predicting I'll be moving away from
Gmail after many years of using it, but it certainly won't be for Hotmail or
Yahoo mail or any like this. They're all relatively similar from a security
and privacy standpoint.

I'll probably switch to MailPile or whatever e-mail service looks great, is
free, and uses the DarkMail protocol

